
Here’s A Hosting Provider You’ll Probably Want To Avoid - breily
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/06/heres-a-hosting-provider-youll-probably-want-to-avoid/
======
xirium
If its RedBus, part of TelecityGroup (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TelecityGroup> ) in London Docklands then I
already had them flagged as a provider to avoid.

An ex-colleague quit without notice and another ex-colleague and I had to
recover the root passwords from servers at RedBus. The security staff had no
record of us and, without confirmation from our boss, issued me with a
security pass and allowed me to vouch for my ex-colleague. If we weren't
genuine, we could have picked any of the weak locks on the third floor and
taken any equipment without question.

------
chaostheory
speaking of hosting services to avoid. Techcrunch's host (or former - not
sure), MediaTemple, had a really overhyped service. Stay away from their Grid-
Service plan. It's slow and it's down every other week.

------
TrevorJ
Now that's the kind of hardware problem you don't hear about every day. Yikes.

~~~
xirium
An ex-colleague from Sao Paulo had virtual hosting in his home city. Sao Paulo
is very improverished and so the hosting facility had snipers on the roof to
stop the locals stealing the servers.

------
goodkarma
Just the thought of that happening makes me want to use cloud computing for
everything..

------
raganwald
tc;dr

